# Negative hpt, spotting, no AF, 2 weeks late



## netgyks (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi mamas, I'm seeking your opinions on my situation. AF returned after 2 and a half years. Yes, years. I did bf, but sadly not exclusively due to low supply issues. I've had 4 afs since it returned, 3 at a 42-44 day interval and 1 at a 30ish day interval.

Now it's been 8 weeks and 3 days, no AF. We did have unprotected sex, hoping to conceive, right when my luteal phase should have started. I've taken several hpt, all negative. 3 days ago I had spotting, light pink, only showed up when I wiped. Still no af! I feel like I'm on a rollercoaster. But I really don't feel pregnant. My breasts aren't tender, no bumps. I am tired, but lol that's life sometimes! There are some aches that I experienced a couple weeks ago, lower backache, I'm having some food aversions but not greatly exaggerated like during my pg with my son.

I have a hunch that something is just really wonky with my cycles now. Did they mess up my innards during my unplanned c/s? Prior to my pregnancy with my son, I was regular with my cycles almost to a the hour. This is just weird!


----------



## AdamsV88 (Jul 16, 2010)

With how off your cycles have been it might be a good idea to go see your OB/GYN and maybe even to a RE.... If you feel something is up and you might be pregnant and arent getting positive hpts then I suggest asking for a blood test. With my third pregnancy I couldnt get a positive hpt and could only get a positive on the blood test.... it ended up in a chemical pregnancy because my LP was short (due to bfing) but still... good luck mama.


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

I would take a test for peace of mind, but I think it just takes some women a few cycles postpartum to get back a normal pattern.
And what was your normal before the pregnancy doesn't mean it will be so after. Each pregnancy sort of resets the body - that's why some women with infertility have no problems conceiving a second child or why some women have a first child no problem and then have secondary infertility afterwards.
Good luck!


----------



## mommymcnair6 (May 21, 2008)

I don't think they messed up anything with your cesarean if you've already had a couple of fairly normal cycles. I had an unplanned cesarean this time, too. It does sound like you possibly had an anovulatory cycle with the spotting and all.

My baby is 14 months old. I ovulated about 8 days before my first postpartum menses and then . . . . . . . nothing! After the period ended I had no signs of ovulation or temp. rise. 28 days later I had 3 days of light spotting. So, I think it was a anovulatory cycle. I decided to count that as a new cycle and am 11 days into that. I am hoping my body will ovulate soon : )

When I read your post - the first thing that popped into my head was anovulatory cycle.

I hope everything works out the way you want.


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

I agree your either having a annovulatory cycle or you O'd later which explains why you think your late when your not.


----------

